# how do i pronounce it



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

just wondering how you pronounce dubia roaches cos ive been calling them dubai roaches like they are some sort of roach from dubai


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

doo-bi-ahhhh :O


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

lol cheers


----------

